# Pressurized CO2



## BradsFishTanks (Jan 4, 2015)

I will soon be setting up my first planted tank and I have a question regarding co2. 
Tank specs so far:
75 Gallon
4 x 48inch t5ho 54W lights
So my question is, is there a general rule of thumb for how much co2 to add (bubbles per second wise) and what are some factors that will change whether or not to dose more or less?
I have done quite some research but can't find an answer that makes sense or is specific to my situation so if you can try to explain it as simple as possible it would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*Co2*

Some use a Ph metre to control the CO2. I've got mine timed with lights. CO2 on an hour before lights come on. Bumps up the level of CO2. Lights come on, plants wake up and start consuming CO2 right away. CO2 goes off an hour before lights go off, and plants finish off remaining CO2.

Some use a drop checker and watch the colour change to know when they have enough CO2.

I've just gone by eye, start slow and watch the fish for any sign of distress. You might see plants pearling as another sign that things are good.


----------

